
Yes, it is worse than the flu: busting the coronavirus myths - zachguo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/29/worse-than-flu-busting-coronavirus-myths
======
clay_the_ripper
Ok I’ll weigh in on the masks:

Everything I have read that says “don’t wear a mask” are predicated on the
following arguments:

1\. Most people don’t wear it right so it’s not worth it

2\. Most people buy the wrong kind of mask

3\. Most people won’t charge the mask often enough

4\. You have to take the mask off to eat/ eventually anyway so it doesn’t
matter.

5\. Hospitals need the masks not you

...therefore don’t buy masks.

Ok...

But what if I wear it right, change it often, use the right kind and only wear
it in a “high risk” situation, like riding a train or other enclosed space?

Every article that says “don’t buy masks because this expert said so” is
basically admitting that they DO work. Ok, maybe not “on average” and maybe
it’s not effective at “protecting an entire country”. Sure. But that doesn’t
mean it won’t work to protect ME.

So bacially it boils down to no one wanting to recommend masks for the above
reasons, and to prevent a run on masks. But that doesn’t mean they aren’t
effective if you do it right. Anyway, that’s my two cents on all this mask/no
mask malarkey. Would love to be proven wrong.

~~~
sunstone
An expert in the field discusses how to stay safe when a dangerous virus is
spreading. [1]

[1] [https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/01/25/wuhan-coronavirus-
safet...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/01/25/wuhan-coronavirus-safety-
china/)

~~~
clay_the_ripper
This is helpful, thanks for sharing.

------
andrekandre
one interesting note from the article:

——————————

Claim: ‘Face masks don’t work’

Wearing a face mask is not an iron clad guarantee that you won’t get sick –
viruses can also transmit through the eyes and tiny viral particles, known as
aerosols, can still penetrate masks. However, masks are effective at capturing
droplets, which is the main transmission route of coronavirus, and some
studies have estimated a roughly five-fold protection versus no barrier. If
you are likely to be in close contact with someone infected, a mask cuts the
chance of the disease being passed on. If you’re just walking around town and
not in close contact with others, wearing a mask is unlikely to make any
difference.

~~~
hatenberg
The droplets will also hit your eyes. Masks work in conjunction with other PPE
and primarily by capturing outbound droplets

------
tannerbrockwell
"Asymmetry. Convex decision. So long as there is no risk of harm from masks &
disinfectants, the decision is wise, in spite of the "absence of evidence"."
@nntaleb[1]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/1233374759271923712](https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/1233374759271923712)

~~~
hatenberg
Except that a mask worn by you may be a mask not worn by a sick person, nurse
or doctor in a close range situation.

~~~
rmdashrfstar
Wearing masks is a zero sum game? What?

------
yumraj
I can't even buy a bloody mask in the US at the moment, nowhere available, so
effective or not doesn't really matter...

~~~
zzo38computer
Do you know how to make a mask? Perhaps then those who can make the mask by
themself can have a mask even if the store doesn't sell it.

------
blueadept111
Why do I keep reading the advice that it's important not to touch your face?
How is the skin of the hands different from the skin of the face?

~~~
otterley
The face is where all the mucous membranes are located (tear ducts, nasal
passages, etc.). These are weak spots through which pathogens are more likely
to successfully infect the body.

------
everybodyknows
mask != respirator:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4868605/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4868605/)

